# Another KETO diet



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Have been on Dave palumbos diet for the 200lb man, with pretty good results. Lost around 10lbs in around 8 weeks. I think its a great way to kickstart your body into fat loss, first weeks a bit sh!te as your body adjusts to it, however energy levels are high after that initial week. Am going to switch to carb cycling in a week though as tired of feeling flat during workouts. Something to look up imo. Good luck bro


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

IMO to much fat and to little protein and your total cals are to high. i have also just done a keto diet and lost 26 pound in 9 weeks. my cals were around 2300 every day then cheat meal after 7 on a sat. i was getting in 300g protein and 110 fat roughly. i started out at 230ish pound so much heavier than yoursself.


----------



## uclanRL (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the advice hilly2008, what kind of training routine did you follow whilst going through your keto?


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

I keto dieted the first seven weeks of this year. Lost 2.5 stone. Bit quick some would say. Granted lost a bit of size too, but the rebound when back on the carbs, combined with some yummy Metformin tablets, am now noticeably leaner, meaner and bigger than I was before.

Get with it!! Abs!! Niiiice!! :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

uclanRL said:


> Thanks for the advice hilly2008, what kind of training routine did you follow whilst going through your keto?


mixed it up mate lower reps, higher reps and supersets. I wuld recommend staying lower reps ie 6-10 as i found doing higher reps and supersets etc caused my blood sugars to drop and go slightly dizzy sick feeling


----------



## uclanRL (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok, made a minor change to it for now based on your advice hilly2008;

I've reduced to 50g servings of macadamia nuts down to 25g's. This reduced the total values for each day by: 370 cals, 38 F, 2.4 C and 4.5 P. Not the biggest of changes but moves it all a little closer to a more suitable plan. Thanks


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

i like this doet looks like i8t has got a good varied supply of different protein sources and is like the atkins a little bit apart frm the fact that you have 300g of carbs which the atkins does not suggest but apart from that i think that it has a good range of foods!

I know that calories are high but i also know that when your on a high fat diet your calories are going to be high a main example of this is if your properly followin the atkins you dont even count calories or even the GI diet which i have been reading which is a little like the zone beach diet again you dont really count calories as long as you eat the green foods and in some circumstanes this can actually work!

The thing i would ask though is if you do follow this diet then let us know how you gt on as only you will know if it is for you or not, personally at the min i dont agree with keto diets as with the training i am doing i require carbs as its a lot of endurace and stamina work at the minute which when i am on a ketio diet can not do!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

^^^ thats also 1 thing i found chris. training really must be low rep work max 10 reps per set in my eyes. i was trying fst7 at the same time and was getting almost hypo symptoms during/after training.


----------



## uclanRL (Mar 20, 2009)

A couple of quick questions;

How will small amount of sauces affect the diet, like sugar/fat free seafood sauce with the tuna meal? I've just eaten 260g of tuna with some broccoli and to be honest, wasn't nice haha.

I've purchased some Ketosticks, I remember reading from the sticky that you don't properly go into a ketosis until like 3 days into it. How do these sticks work? I know that you **** on them but how do you tell if your ketosis or not?

Thanks


----------



## Andypandy999 (Feb 27, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> mixed it up mate lower reps, higher reps and supersets. I wuld recommend staying lower reps ie 6-10 as i found doing higher reps and supersets etc caused my blood sugars to drop and go slightly dizzy sick feeling


Ive been on a very similiar keto diet for the last 3 weeks and have found a few times i have been very dizzy after doing high intensity workouts, i now know why i have been getting dizzy...Cheers....will have to lower my reps..

Andy


----------



## Andypandy999 (Feb 27, 2009)

uclanRL said:


> A couple of quick questions;
> 
> How will small amount of sauces affect the diet, like sugar/fat free seafood sauce with the tuna meal? I've just eaten 260g of tuna with some broccoli and to be honest, wasn't nice haha.
> 
> ...


IMO there is nothing wrong with sugar free sauces, but myself i just keep away from them, food tastes like crap but with loosing fat its worth it.. but sorry dont have a clue about keto sticks!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i found soy sauce and lea in perrins ideal for this diet


----------



## uclanRL (Mar 20, 2009)

Soy Sauce and tuna, hmmm....intersting 

Might be bit of a silly question but are there any indications that your in ketosis through the way that you feel etc? I'm only in my third day now and I've lost 4lbs, but really feel as though I have a lot more energy all the time. Hopefully that will stick and it'll all go well.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

apart from ketosticks some people get a fruity smell on the breath but i never noticed this.


----------



## Andypandy999 (Feb 27, 2009)

Unfortunately i have been getting a bit of bad breath. The wife aint happy about it but i dont care, as long as i keep achieving my goals...

Andy


----------



## uclanRL (Mar 20, 2009)

I've noticed that I've been getting a bit of a dry mouth lately, even though Im drinking a lot of water.

Is it ok to eat the likes of bacon and cured pork whilst on a keto diet? Just thought I'd ask seeing as both good sources of protein and fats and have very little, if any, carbs.


----------



## Andypandy999 (Feb 27, 2009)

well i eat all meat, i think its a great idea to eat all types of different meats....i eat very little carbs, i only have rice once a week, and the only carbs i eat apart from that are oats for breakfast and veg,..................Its not a pure keto diet but still a very high protein diet......

Andy


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> IMO to much fat and to little protein and your total cals are to high. i have also just done a keto diet and lost 26 pound in 9 weeks. my cals were around 2300 every day then cheat meal after 7 on a sat. i was getting in 300g protein and 110 fat roughly. i started out at 230ish pound so much heavier than yoursself.


Hi Hilly.

Is there any chance I can PM you regarding some info on your Keto diet, as I am at 220 pounds now and would like to get started on this but would like a little bit of extra info. Have read pscarbs and dreds threads, would just like some 1st hand input to be honest.

I Have sent a contact request but seen no link for sending PM's?

Cheers mate.

Dave


----------



## uclanRL (Mar 20, 2009)

Right, finally went and got some ketosticks today. Good timing as well as I'm having my cheat meal later.

Did the test and it's showing "traces" of Ketones, obviously that means the diet is working but to what extent? My weight has dropped a bit this week but will mostly be water weight. Does this mean that I may need to modify my diet to get into a more extensive state of ketosis?

Thanks


----------



## uclanRL (Mar 20, 2009)

Question question: I was looking at sugar free jelly crystals and per 1/4 packet (140ml serving) they contrain 0.5g of carbs. Would it be ok to have a serving of this a couple of days a week and not have it mess up the diet?


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

You only need a trace of ketones I believe. Ketosis is ketosis.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

uclanRL said:


> Question question: I was looking at sugar free jelly crystals and per 1/4 packet (140ml serving) they contrain 0.5g of carbs. Would it be ok to have a serving of this a couple of days a week and not have it mess up the diet?


i mix them up with protein powder....

makes a high protein pudding with very little carbs. i have also started shoving a couple of spoons of milled flaxseed in to help with taking a dump....

i normally make up 6 bowls of mix from 2 sachets, using 8 scoops of protein for 1 pint of water, along with the 1 pint of jelly mix.. add in 8 teaspoons of flax seed and there you go, low carb high protein, fibre rich pudding.


----------

